# Price Of Oil.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Uh oh....it sure was good while it lasted.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/oil-prices-approach-17-month-high-blmg/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Love it, OPEC will meet in Vienna&#8230;.

Why don't they meet in some of the hell holes that pass for members countries instead?


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I think it was back in 2012 that OPEC (or perhaps it was Saudi Arabia acting alone) announced it would ramp up production to push global crude prices down. Why? They wanted to make it unprofitable for North American oil companies to develop the tar sands fields in Canada and the Dakotas. After four years, I guess they determined that tactic wasn't working as they'd hoped. At this point, the OPEC folks are probably thinking there's no point in continuing to lose money.

Seems reasonable to expect that prices at the pump will be back up between $3 and $4 per gallon in a year or two.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Seems reasonable to expect that prices at the pump will be back up between $3 and $4 per gallon in a year or two.


I do not know about the "reasonable" part of your statement....but I would not be surprised. Hopefully more drilling and extraction on US soil will keep it below your projections.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I hope so hate to see 4 dollar desil again.
High oil prices in my opinion is what took America to her knees last time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Swv.farmer said:


> I hope so hate to see 4 dollar desil again.
> High oil prices in my opinion is what took America to her knees last time.


That and the muslim administration.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> I think it was back in 2012 that OPEC (or perhaps it was Saudi Arabia acting alone) announced it would ramp up production to push global crude prices down. Why? They wanted to make it unprofitable for North American oil companies to develop the tar sands fields in Canada and the Dakotas. After four years, I guess they determined that tactic wasn't working as they'd hoped. At this point, the OPEC folks are probably thinking there's no point in continuing to lose money.
> 
> Seems reasonable to expect that prices at the pump will be back up between $3 and $4 per gallon in a year or two.


Time before that was about 2008. Notice a pattern? I have. Most American memories are short. Cheap oil before election time a coincidence? Doubtful. Prepare to see it rise.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I think if crude goes to high Trump will have the oil company's punching holes in the ground everywhere he can . My thinking is the Arabia guys flooded the market to stop us from drilling thinking it would screw us and only thing it did was helped our economy. I have to go to work 5 days a week about 36 gallon of gas per week doesn't matter if cost $2 per gallon or $5 it still takes 36 gallon. When gas is $2 I have more money to spend elsewhere.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Vol said:


> That and the muslim administration.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lets consider a different Trump scenario. I believe this is very realistic. He will allow completion of the XL pipeline and others in progress. He will remove subsidies on energy production of ethanol and wind production making them stand on their own. He will allow coal oil and other energy sources to be sold internationally. This would be of particular benefit to coal and ethanol and be a blow to OPEC and Russia.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------

